# Motorcycle driven over kids in TamilNadu school



## NucleusKore (Jul 29, 2009)

Source: *ibnlive.in.com/news/bike-driven-over-kids-in-tn-school---kanimozhi-reacts/98086-3.html

A state government run elementary school in Tamil Nadu's Villupuram district, celebrated a function by making students endure the pain of a motorcycle run over their hands. And as if this was not bad enough, a motorcycle was also driven over the stomach of a little girl.

School authorities say that it was meant to be a bravery show and was organised with the consent of the parent-teacher body. The students say they were put through the stunt several times as practice.

Read On...........


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 29, 2009)

There is no end to insanity in India.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

that's not called bravery. That's called insanity and stupidity. F*** those teachers and parents who agreed for the stunt.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 29, 2009)

Bravery..lol.. WTH!!
Saw the pics yesterday.. Really pathetic.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Bravery? I'd rather be called chicken than do anything remotely as stupid as that.


----------



## red_devil (Jul 29, 2009)

absolute shite.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 29, 2009)

Another news article on the same incident, international press.

Source: *news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/8173742.stm

Schools in the southern Indian state of Tamil Nadu will be instructed not to stage events with "risky" stunts, an official told the BBC.

The move follows an event in which a martial arts trainer drove a motorcycle over the hands of students.

The show, which was being staged during a function at a school in Villupuram, was stopped after the relative of a minister present protested. 

Read on.........


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 29, 2009)

OMFG WTH !! And these are called stunts?!


----------



## Coool (Jul 29, 2009)

WTF!! Fu*k those teachers...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2009)

why dont the teachers and parents switch places for the kids?


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Aug 1, 2009)

its all politics... almost 40% of the schools conduct such 'deadly acts of bravery' on children.. it should be some politician who is trying to capitalise on this..


----------



## Zeppelin (Aug 1, 2009)

Its stupid, but its also freaking hilarious. 

"Bored? Let's get some wheels and drive over those damn kids!"


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 1, 2009)

Seeing the title i first thought the thread was about some motorcycle accident in Tamilnadu.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 1, 2009)

i v been reading these articles for over a week now ....
not a single one reported any injury to the kids bcoz of this !! how is that so? are they really trained to handle this? well i v heard there are several tricks in martial art which trains the human body to handle extreme conditions.... 

are the kids n parents scared to report they injuries?


----------

